# Lyft pin drop issue is it a scam on pax?



## pushye (Jul 14, 2015)

ive had many pax complain to me about me starting trips early..
but what they dont understand is with lyft,, all i do is say that i have arrived .. thats it
if you use the pin drop and you arnt where it placed the pin then once the driver getts to the location the trip will automatically start ..... unlike with uber that has a i arrived and a start trip button, lyft just has a i arrived button that sometime triggers on its own .... this is the feedback summary i got..... as you can see she had every intention on making the driver wait.. instead of being ready then ordering the service ... she orders the ride then wants to get ready ... for some reason she still gave me 4 stars....
just had another pax today say i stole a dollar because when i got to where she dropped the pin it sent her the trip has began text and she was 2 block away ...she called mei offered to come to her location she said no she will walk to me i tried to explain to her that its better to type in the adress closes to her instead of using the drop pin feature....
another problem with lyft is they dont allow the pax to change the pick up location, it only allows them to cancel the ride (with a fee)
now either lyft does this on purpose and makes it look like its the driver scaming the pax (what most pax think) or there is a major glitch in the pax app { if they got 100k drivers, and they are getting a 1$ everytime this is hapening even if its just the 20% they get that major bread over time...ijs}

my issue is why do i have to suffer form this as a driver.. my stars are low as hell and all with the same complaint...


----------



## urdead (Jul 15, 2015)

after you press arrived on your lyft app, the system starts to count down (1 or 2 minutes i cant remember) and it starts the ride. The rider will receive a notification that the ride has started. I had more than a few rider asked me that. I just tell them I have no power to start your ride, you can email lyft. As for that comment from your rider, just ignore it.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Had a chick do that the other night. She wouldn't stop going on about it, so I kicked her ass out


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

pushyeater said:


> ive had many pax complain to me about me starting trips early..
> but what they dont understand is with lyft,, all i do is say that i have arrived .. thats it
> if you use the pin drop and you arnt where it placed the pin then once the driver getts to the location the trip will automatically start ..... unlike with uber that has a i arrived and a start trip button, lyft just has a i arrived button that sometime triggers on its own .... this is the feedback summary i got..... as you can see she had every intention on making the driver wait.. instead of being ready then ordering the service ... she orders the ride then wants to get ready ... for some reason she still gave me 4 stars....
> just had another pax today say i stole a dollar because when i got to where she dropped the pin it sent her the trip has began text and she was 2 block away ...she called mei offered to come to her location she said no she will walk to me i tried to explain to her that its better to type in the adress closes to her instead of using the drop pin feature....
> ...


next time cancel and no charge them and drive off don't let them get in your car and mess you rating up.If you cancel they can't rate you


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

pushyeater said:


> ive had many pax complain to me about me starting trips early..
> but what they dont understand is with lyft,, all i do is say that i have arrived .. thats it
> if you use the pin drop and you arnt where it placed the pin then once the driver getts to the location the trip will automatically start ..... unlike with uber that has a i arrived and a start trip button, lyft just has a i arrived button that sometime triggers on its own .... this is the feedback summary i got..... as you can see she had every intention on making the driver wait.. instead of being ready then ordering the service ... she orders the ride then wants to get ready ... for some reason she still gave me 4 stars....
> just had another pax today say i stole a dollar because when i got to where she dropped the pin it sent her the trip has began text and she was 2 block away ...she called mei offered to come to her location she said no she will walk to me i tried to explain to her that its better to type in the adress closes to her instead of using the drop pin feature....
> ...


I love the lyft system because the cheapskates that will keep you waiting 15 minutes on Uber will come running out after 2 minutes ... @.20c or less per minute, if I come early it is out of self respect and for the driver not because of the $1 i will pay. Also on lyft you know for sue if you charged a "no show" because the menu option only appears after 5 minutes.
Lyft system IMO is better tuned to protect the driver while Uber screams FU at any possible chance to the driver.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Well I only drive for Uber, but plenty of times the pax isn't exactly where the pin is at. Pax would complain I'm starting trip early every time


----------



## pushye (Jul 14, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well I only drive for Uber, but plenty of times the pax isn't exactly where the pin is at. Pax would complain I'm starting trip early every time


cool.. but lyft doesnt give this option .. as soon as you drive close or even past the pin,, it goes into start trip mode... this is the issue manny pax are blaiming on drivers when in fact its the app....
with uber you tap or swipe to:
accept ride / arrived at destination / start trip / end trip
but with lyft you tap or it sense you to:
accept ride / arrived at destination / end trip
this is hurting are driving star ratting especially form the passive complainers .. the ones that dont say anything but rate you less then 3 ... likly the ones that are very quit on the ride


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

pushyeater said:


> ive had many pax complain to me about me starting trips early..
> but what they dont understand is with lyft,, all i do is say that i have arrived .. thats it
> if you use the pin drop and you arnt where it placed the pin then once the driver getts to the location the trip will automatically start ..... unlike with uber that has a i arrived and a start trip button, lyft just has a i arrived button that sometime triggers on its own .... this is the feedback summary i got..... as you can see she had every intention on making the driver wait.. instead of being ready then ordering the service ... she orders the ride then wants to get ready ... for some reason she still gave me 4 stars....
> just had another pax today say i stole a dollar because when i got to where she dropped the pin it sent her the trip has began text and she was 2 block away ...she called mei offered to come to her location she said no she will walk to me i tried to explain to her that its better to type in the adress closes to her instead of using the drop pin feature....
> ...


email lyft and explain this to them they will probably wipe out the rating since it not you fault.Lyft wipe out a bad rating for me that was not my fault unlike uber they are fair to there drivers


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

With Lyft the ride automatically starts 1 minute after hitting "arrived". Keep in mind the wait time with Lyft is only 3 minutes, not 5 like Ubers. I calmed some of them by stating that they're only getting charged 20 cents/minute and it encourages them to be READY. My guess is any Lyft rider *****ing about this was an Uber transplant or had been removed from their "platform", if that's even possible. And, frankly, what are they wasting time staring at their phone for when they should be making their way to the curb? 

One ***** couldn't be calmed after dropping a lazy pin downtown Chicago. I called her twice upon arrival and she never answered. She jumped in my car already *****ing and was promptly ejected. She called me a "dick" and I called her a "*****". Happy RideSharing.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh My said:


> With Lyft the ride automatically starts 1 minute after hitting "arrived". Keep in mind the wait time with Lyft is only 3 minutes, not 5 like Ubers. I calmed some of them by stating that they're only getting charged 20 cents/minute and it encourages them to be READY. My guess is any Lyft rider *****ing about this was an Uber transplant or had been removed from their "platform", if that's even possible. And, frankly, what are they wasting time staring at their phone for when they should be making their way to the curb?
> 
> One ***** couldn't be calmed after dropping a lazy pin downtown Chicago. I called her twice upon arrival and she never answered. She jumped in my car already *****ing and was promptly ejected. She called me a "dick" and I called her a "*****". Happy RideSharing.


They changed that to five minutes just got the email two week ago


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> They changed that to five minutes just got the email two week ago


Utterly ridiculous. That was the only plus Lyft had over Uber in my opinion.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

An automatic start is fair to both rider and driver. Some can't take that... Big deal


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Utterly ridiculous. That was the only plus Lyft had over Uber in my opinion.


Well the tipping option.There competing with each other.That why uber keep lowering there rates cause they want to put Lyft out of bussiness.That another reason why I'm focusing more on lyft cause I think there a better company.I will do uber surge and thar it the rest of the time I'm on lyft


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

The problem is they lowered these rates so much that the they made a bunch of cheap ass passangers that complain over 15 cents a minute rate.You have catch 3x surge just to get what a cab fare would be


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> Well the tipping option.There competing with each other.That why uber keep lowering there rates cause they want to put Lyft out of bussiness.That another reason why I'm focusing more on lyft cause I think there a better company.I will do uber surge and thar it the rest of the time I'm on lyft


Lyft has the tipping option but much less rides and minimal surge so it was a wash, in Chicago anyway. Lyft's CSR people and "management" were just as much the YOUNG assholes as Ubers.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> The problem is they lowered these rates so much that the they made a bunch of cheap ass passangers that complain over 15 cents a minute rate.You have catch 3x surge just to get what a cab fare would be


And again, I'm not sure what the marketing dynamic is, but if they doubled the price the riders would respect you and appreciate the service much more. They already know you're a fool for driving at those rates and you're already used to being shit on so why not take it up another notch.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh My said:


> And again, I'm not sure what the marketing dynamic is, but if they doubled the price the riders would respect you and appreciate the service much more. They already know you're a fool for driving at those rates and you're already used to being shit on so why not take it up another notch.


Yep the lower rates you get the worst costermers you get


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Lyft has the tipping option but much less rides and minimal surge so it was a wash, in Chicago anyway. Lyft's CSR people and "management" were just as much the YOUNG assholes as Ubers.


Well not saying lyft is perfect but they are a better than uber for me anyway.Im focusing on surge only driving with uber.The main reason I do this is the surge is the only time I see it as a profit to take rides with lyft cause of the tipping option I can make more money


----------

